# Wiener Merch now Available



## Rooigevaar (10/3/17)

Good day forumites!

Heads up! 

Some snap back's just landed with our new logo. We are gearing up for our new look and you can get in on the action. 

Exclusively available from us direct. 

R200 excluding shipping. 

While stocks last.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Anneries (10/3/17)

@Rooigevaar that bottom one in the picture just screams Good Boy! When will these be available on your site? Just checked and unless I missed something, cant find it on there.


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/3/17)

Anneries said:


> @Rooigevaar that bottom one in the picture just screams Good Boy! When will these be available on your site? Just checked and unless I missed something, cant find it on there.



We do not have an online store as we dont sell direct to the public so these can be ordered by completing the contact form OR just mail your order to info@wienervape.co.za or just PM me!

Bottom one is Grey with white logo! I like the green ones for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

Looks great @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (10/3/17)

I only recently started wearing snapbacks, I do not have a green one yet, but do have a grey one with a dark grey peak .. so maybe ... Eish. 

Ok will contemplate the weekend and see which one(s) I will be ordering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/17)

Eish those are nice!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (11/3/17)

Just saw the grey one irl. Now to figure out my mid-month finances to get my paws on one!! 
All I can say is wow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

So I ran around my office on Friday raging at everyone because someone had lifted my new cap! Everyone just ignored me, told me I had lost it, was over-reacting etc.

This is what I got in my inbox this morning...










I still don't know which one of them is currently holding it! At least I still have my shirt (which fits like a glove) @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/3/17)

What type of glove @Stosta hopefully not a latex glove! 

Is that Angelina Jolie?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> What type of glove @Stosta hopefully not a latex glove!
> 
> Is that Angelina Jolie?


Bwahahaha! Not a latex glove, I don't have the upper-body figure to pull that off!

I'll tell her you asked you old charmer you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (20/3/17)

Stosta said:


> So I ran around my office on Friday raging at everyone because someone had lifted my new cap! Everyone just ignored me, told me I had lost it, was over-reacting etc.
> 
> This is what I got in my inbox this morning...
> 
> ...



Wait did you get the ladies in your inbox?Crap I need a cap like that!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/3/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Wait did you get the ladies in your inbox?Crap I need a cap like that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310



This Cap has that effect... I actually have to take if off when I go to town otherwise I dont get anything done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jp1905 (20/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> This Cap has that effect... I actually have to take if off when I go to town otherwise I dont get anything done.



Now this is tempting...buuuuuuuut I would have to avoid that,my wife has a gun and shes pretty damn good at using itplus I look like an ass with a flat peak cap,our vendors need to make some of those trucker caps...hint hint...


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

Got my cap back! Pretty sure it looks best on me...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Got my cap back! Pretty sure it looks best on me...
> 
> View attachment 88812


Dope beard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (20/3/17)

@Rooigevaar i have that problem without the cap even. Now imagine if i get this snap back

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Oh my gosh, whats going on in this thread
I thought it was going to be all talk about caps and shirts from Wiener Vape Co.
Now i see its all about Angelina Jolie and latex glove shirts (by the way @Rob Fisher has a tight fitting similar shirt)

And that photo of you with the WVCo cap is classic @Stosta !
Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Akash (20/3/17)

@Stosta you're cover is blown! 1 day if i grow up im gonna grow a beard like that and wear a dope snap back. May even wear get a tattoo saying yolo or illest or something similar

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/3/17)

Thanks @Stosta 

On topic though, very slick peak will def' need to sort something out and get myself looking hip and young.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

A vape T-Shirt that fits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A vape T-Shirt that fits!
> View attachment 89011



Looking Good!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla (15/4/17)

Stosta said:


> So I ran around my office on Friday raging at everyone because someone had lifted my new cap! Everyone just ignored me, told me I had lost it, was over-reacting etc.
> 
> This is what I got in my inbox this morning...
> 
> ...


@Stosta posting our selfies i see haha. Won't lie the cap is really comfy and looks great on anyone. Def a thumbs up..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/4/17)

Lalla said:


> @Stosta posting our selfies i see haha. Won't lie the cap is really comfy and looks great on anyone. Def a thumbs up..



Dayum, you can borrow my wiener merchandise whenever you want. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla (16/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Dayum, you can borrow my wiener merchandise whenever you want. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


Haha


----------



## Lalla (5/7/17)

Finally had a chance to try these on. Absolutely love them. Will have to get more!!! Thank you @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Got my cap back! Pretty sure it looks best on me...
> 
> View attachment 88812



Hmmm... Nope... I beg to differ.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (7/7/17)

Lalla said:


> View attachment 100215
> View attachment 100216
> View attachment 100217
> View attachment 100218
> ...


I need to get one of those hoodies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lalla (7/7/17)

Schnappie said:


> I need to get one of those hoodies!




I agree!!! They are super comfy and the quality is really good as well.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (7/7/17)

I need to replace my cap. Someone spilled ink over the white peek. 

Will be in contact soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

